# MP4 converter to windows movie maker file



## Blackmirror

I am trying to put together a video of all the wildlife clips i have captured...

They are in mp4 format and windows movie maker just wont recognise them.. I am at a loss to find a good quick converter and have tried quite a few but they dont seem to change the mp4 into files i can use for WMM
I have tried googling.. 
Has anyone any programs they use that are freeware please.. I would be very grateful 

Thank you


----------



## t bone

in moviemaker, have you tried.... file>import into collections ?


----------



## Blackmirror

t bone said:


> in moviemaker, have you tried.... file>import into collections ?


Yes and it does not accept mp4s

The file C:\Documents and Settings\Donna\Desktop\New Folder\444.mp4 is not a supported file type, and it cannot be imported into Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## t bone

have you tried this ?


----------



## Blackmirror

t bone said:


> have you tried this ?


No i havent thank you very much


----------



## Blackmirror

I cant seem to find which link to download


----------



## snoozer54

Blackmirror said:


> I cant seem to find which link to download


Here's the link to download it
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=123082


----------



## Blackmirror

snoozer54 said:


> Here's the link to download it
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=123082


Thank you so much.. will let you know how i get on :up:


----------



## Shrimp782

YAY! I just say this post and thought it would be cool. I have a Kodak camera and it makes the movies into a Quicktime Movie. I can't edit them on Movie Maker, so this helped A LOT!! It workd, just so you know. Thank you so much Snoozer54!


----------

